# Cimarron Retriever Club info



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Lunches will be available at the grounds, which are about 15 miles from a restaurant. 

From the US 81 and Highway 33 intersection downtown, go 10.5 miles west and north 8 miles to Loyal, OK. Look for signs directing you to the Open or Qualifying.

Rain is expected for Saturday. Bring your rain gear!

There is little shade on the grounds. Bring an umbrella or tent for Friday. Cooler weather forecast for Sat and Sun. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

My phone number is 405-317-6361 if anybody needs to reach me or have questions answered.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Anything on the Open or the Qual?? Sylvia, I know you are there, can you give us an update?

Carole


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Open callbacks 1st series. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 12, 14, 16, 17, 20, 29, 30, 33, 34, 39, 40, 42, 45, 47


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

How about the Qual results......I had heard the Tippy and Judy won but know official word. If they did...Thank you Judy for have faith in another Sunny youngster, and bring her along so nicely. I am proud of both of you, and I want to know how Masvis did in the Qual. Any information is greately appreciated, as well as the Open.

Thank you all very much.

Carole and Crop Duster's Payoff Gal MH QAA (Sunny),@ Hayseed's Little Darlin (Rachael)


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Am callbacks to 2nd:
1 2 3 7 8 9 11 13 14 16 17 22 23 24 29 31 33


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Tim West wins AM with Blue 
James Roberts takes 2nd with Deacon.

Big congrats to my Okie brothers!!*


----------



## GLFLYER (Jun 29, 2004)

CONGRATS TO Tim for the win and James for the second. Great for our local trainers.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

A big Congrats to Tim and Bleu.....nice job!!


----------



## WBF (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job to the club for all your hard work. Congrats to Tim/Bleu and James/Deacon.


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Can anyone post winner of open??


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

1st #33 Merle
2nd ??
3rd #30 Zoe

All I heard


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Does anyone have the Derby results? For some reason, Entry Express does not have the results showing yet.


----------

